# Kyoga Flameback dithers?



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

My flamebacks have finally come out of their shell and are out and about all the time. They're also breeding for me now that they are settled and that is quite nice. Im having a problem however. These is a dominant female and she is shredding all of the other females. The tank is a 55g currently stocked with 1m/5f kyoga flamebacks 3-3.5" and a large abnp. I was thinking either tiger barbs or Australian rainbowfish. Any suggestions?


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wound up getting giant danios. Was able to get them for $1 each. They work perfectly for what I needed them for and they're alot prettier than I thought theyd be. Quite happy with them. The dominant female just bred as well so she wont be able to beat on the other females for awhile.


----------



## Mxfox88 (Jul 25, 2013)

just curious are the danios a distraction fish to cut down agression


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was hoping for this effect. However it didn't work as I'd wanted. The females are still very teritorial and very hard on one another so I'm increasing the size of the group to 1-11 in hopes of spreading out the females aggression.


----------

